# seam sealant



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

I have a 14' aluminum boat that leaks somewhere in the rivets of the bow. I'm wondering what a good sealer would be to stop the leak. Also interested in painting the outside. If anyone had some products that they would recommend the info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We had a good discussion about this awhile back:
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=41315&p=422955&hilit=rivets#p422955

I prefer the epoxy paint stick repair method. The inexpensive kits can be purchased from any boat supply outfit, even Cabela's or Bass Pro.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw some stuff on a commercial once that is up to the task. They sprayed it on a screen door which was attached to the bottom of a boat. It was black and works wonders on rain gutters too. Maybe try that…


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

jb weld is some impressive stuff! Put it on my aluminum boat and have had no problems.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The JB weld is good- but it's better if you do not use on points that are going to flex- the epoxy stick form Cabelas or Bass PRO is made for that


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I used the Rustoleum truck bed liner on my boat, but it didn't seal some of the bigger leaks. So believe it or not, I used that flex seal stuff and it sealed it up. It has worked well so far.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I just use roofers caulking or whatever that stuff is called.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

truck under coating


----------

